# I got fired today :mad:



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I don't even know where to start.

I was off the last two days for the flu. So I went in today just like always, I am the first one in in my department. I get in at 5 am and everyone else gets there around 8ish. So I was busydoing my stuff when my supervisor asked if I had a minuteto talk. So we go in his office and the payroll guy is in there. They gave me the termination letter and told me to pack my things and get out. the reason for termination said poor performance which I know is BS my supervisor even said so. He said the decison came down from above him and there was nothing he could do about it. They couldn't get ride of me for missing as I had a dr excuss and also had the sick time. He told me it was a cost cutting measure and that I wasn't the only one. I really didn't know how to react. I have never been fired before and have never been without a job. I really don't know what I am going to do. I have two little girls and wife that depend on me. I have been with this company for the last 6 years, bent over backward for them and this is the thanks that I get. I started out as a temp and worked my way up to engineering tech. But being one of the highest paid in my dept I guesse that means I'm the first to go. Just did the unemployment thing and that will take 3 to 4 weeks just to see if I qualify. I guesse I have to start looking for a job. Don't know if I can get anything that will even start close to what I was making. And no way will unemployment make it. I have some savings and will be draining my 401k so that should help but that was for saving.We will see. The good lord has a plan i just whish I knew what it was. thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there any documentation validating poor performance. Performance reviews, etc? If not, then I would think about fighting the reason for termination. If it is downsizing, it will make finding the next job that much easier. 

I have no idea what you do but I went through this in Oct of 2009. Had no idea what I was going to do. Unemployment helped and I got some severance money so I didn't end up having to touch my 401K. I got a job that is exactly what I wanted and my salary went up 20 grand/year. Keep looking...it is out there. I feel for you, it is a horrible, horrible process. 

Like I said, I have no idea what you do but don't forget about USAJobs.com. It is a listing for all fed government jobs.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Unless there's a union involved, I think most employment in Ohio is "at will"; that means they can terminate you at any time in a cost cutting move. I'm not sure why they'd say performance issues when it's cost cutting. Is it a small company? Sometimes they try to fight the unemployment claims based on performance to avoid their rates going up. 

If I were you, I'd fight the poor performance claim, on that basis alone.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm not sure why they'd say performance issues when it's cost cutting.
> 
> Read more: http://www.billyjoejimbob.com[/QUOTE]
> 
> So they can deny unemployment benefits. That really sucks fishintechnician.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I wish I did not have to say this but; welcome to the club. I was let go because I did not smile enough. I have been out of work 13 months now had two interviews and very little feed back on the hundreds of resumes that have been sent out. Unless you know someone or able to perform some duty or task thats rare, it still is a tuff market. I wish you luck and hang in there because like whole bunch of us on here, you now do not have a choice!


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like they consider you fired "for cause", which will deny your unemployment benefits. Given that your direct supervisor said it was BS and the termination was really a cost cutting move, you have grounds for wrongful termination suit. Yes, Ohio is "at will", and it's fine for them to lay you off, but they cannot do so in a way that denies you unemployment benefits if you weren't actually a poor performer. People get laid off and that's "just business", but to use performance as an excuse to hide behind so as to avoid unemployment is just wrong. Doubly so when you consider that unemployment is an insurance program, not like they'll have to pay you all that money themselves - they'll just have a slightly raised premium. Assuming what you're saying here is the truth and the whole truth, I'd be talking to a lawyer today before close of business.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

There will be no denial of unemployment here. About the only way unemployment can be denied is if work is available and offered and you refuse it without reasonable cause. I can think of no reason an employer would think they might benefit by misrepresenting your work performance. Maybe they think you can not collect, but they are wrong.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy had a good job with Goodrich in Akron back when they were here. He was an industrial tire salesman. Well, the company moved out and he lost his job. He had a really hard time finding another job so he got one through one of the temporary worker agencies. They sent him to Goodyear Aerospace. He worked there for awhile and they hired him permanently. After a few years Loral bought Aerospace . One day he was in his cubicle and a couple guys came around talking to different people. They asked him what he did there and when he told them they said "you're gone." That was it . He hasn't worked since. His wife supported them for years with her secretarial job. It's like someone said on here previously if you don't belong to a union you don't have much chance of keeping your job when they decide to let you go.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually, a company citing poor performance as a reason for termination so as to deny benefits in order to avoid paying higher unemployment premiums would be considered commiting fraud against the State.

If you get denied, you do have the right to appeal...the company should have to provide written evidence. A question would be why there isn't a paper trail documenting all this poor performance, as companies are well aware of required procedures and the consequences of not having documentation.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Well thanks for all the info, I called hr just now and requested a copy of my personal file. I never had any reviews, at least not in the last 1-2 years. Past and present supervisors have said that they wished they had more employes like me and that I always did a really good job. The only thing I had ever recieved was a write up 6-8 months ago that had a couple of things on it one being quality of work, which at the time my supervisor said was BS and not ot worry about it I was doing fine. I should have the file in a couple of days. I was told a while ago that the company didn't contest unemployement,but that may have changed. I don't see how I could be apoor worker when I sarted out as a temp machine operator, then got line lead, then asst. supervisor then to engineering tech. All promoted within for being A GOOD WORKER!!!! I just had a manager of another dept come tome and ask if I wanted to work for him as they were getting ready to put a new position in and he and the vp of the company thought that with my work ethic and mechanical ability that I would be a perfect fit. I just don't get it. 

It just feels weird not having a job, never been without one from the time I was 14 I have worked. But as I said everyhting happens for a reason. Everything will work out i'm sure but it is going to be tight. Thanks for all of the suggestions and this has helped hearing from you guys. That is why I love this sight, we are more than just a fishing site we are a community


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I am in the same boat...As much as I am glad to have had the chance to go to Iraq,it seems like I haven't had the same opportunities as alot of others..Sorry you got the shaft too fishintechnician...The baby boomers ran this place into the ground and took adavntage of the better economical times...Now everyone has to deal with the fallout..


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Iraqvet said:


> I am in the same boat...As much as I am glad to have had the chance to go to Iraq,it seems like I haven't had the same opportunities as alot of others..Sorry you got the shaft too fishintechnician...The baby boomers ran this place into the ground and took adavntage of the better economical times...Now everyone has to deal with the fallout..


You need to rethink the Baby Boomer Part VET....You are WAY OFF base. Like my father used to say.....Think before you open your mouth...


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

just remember know matter how mad you get at your former employer, you next employer will contact them about you ,either with or with out your permission,,employer to employer conversations do happen whether we like it or not ,legal or illegal they can screw or help you and you won't even know it,,


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I feel for you man. I was in your place 2 years ago. Sucks to have higher ups make decisions on people that they probably don't even know. Just a numbers game to them. It was scary being laid off in this economy. I was lucky to only be off for a month before finding a new job. Try networking with everyone in your field that you know. Even if you've only met them once or twice. If they were impressed with you in that one meeting, they may help you out. The job I have now, I got because the boss that I interviewed with new me from a previous interview 6 years ago and 2 other projects that I had worked on in the past that he was involved with. He new more about me than just my resume. 

As far as unemployment benefits go, if your wife does not work or only works part time, you may qualify for extra benefits to help support the family. I think it's only an extra $100 or so a month, but every little bit helps. I was able to get this extra money, but had to call and "remind" the unemployment office that I was entitled to it. 

Good luck on your job search.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

FSHNERIE said:


> You need to rethink the Baby Boomer Part VET....You are WAY OFF base. Like my father used to say.....Think before you open your mouth...


No need to come here lookin for trouble..Facts are facts..Atleast show alittle sympathy for the OP instead of just comming on a thread to make a pointless,hollow comment...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I feel for ya , I have been there. I hope to never be there again but in this economy , more and more of us may find ourselves in the same position before too long. Atleast you can take some small amount of comfort in the fact that you are not alone these days.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Iraqvet said:


> I am in the same boat...As much as I am glad to have had the chance to go to Iraq,it seems like I haven't had the same opportunities as alot of others..Sorry you got the shaft too fishintechnician...The baby boomers ran this place into the ground and took adavntage of the better economical times...Now everyone has to deal with the fallout..


IV,
Uhm...could you please explain how the baby boomers (my generation) "ran this place into the ground" and how we "took advantage" of better economical times"?? I'm having a hard time understanding that statement.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> I am in the same boat...As much as I am glad to have had the chance to go to Iraq,it seems like I haven't had the same opportunities as alot of others..Sorry you got the shaft too fishintechnician...The baby boomers ran this place into the ground and took adavntage of the better economical times...Now everyone has to deal with the fallout..


Yes Iraqvet You might want to Edit what you said here about BabyBoomers ?

Anson Hang in there ! Youll be fine ! I went through the same thing and Fought it ! Took it all the way to a abritation ! Did not get the job back but did get a settlement ! Plenty of Jobs In Design Work ! I still get calls from the headHunters !


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Iraqvet said:


> No need to come here lookin for trouble..Facts are facts..Atleast show alittle sympathy for the OP instead of just comming on a thread to make a pointless,hollow comment...


We can all point blame all day long.....trust me I know the feeling I would like to blame others for all the bad things that have happened to me recently.....but really what good does it do.......sure as hell wont change anything. Everyone is responsible for their actions in one way or another just have to acept reality and move on.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Iraqvet said:


> No need to come here lookin for trouble..Facts are facts..Atleast show alittle sympathy for the OP instead of just comming on a thread to make a pointless,hollow comment...


And no facts are no facts. And you have no facts and no idea what you are talking about, son. Don't think anyone is looking for "sympathy" either, I believe the OP is venting and looking for support and advice. You give neither, you only blame an entire generation.
Fishintechnician, I wish you and your family the best of luck and hope this "new position" opportunity works out. Like I indicated earlier, until then, there is nothing in the circumstances of termination that you have mentioned that will prohibit you from collecting unemployment. Others have mentioned "termination for cause" but that is a very vague statement with little ground. Short of an act of blatant insubordination, true 'cause" has to be well documented and previously addressed to be considered a valid denial by the BWC. 
Everyone needs to stay on this mans subject and back off the union non-union crap, employer/boss hating crap, and now entire generations suck crap.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

boatnut said:


> IV,
> Uhm...could you please explain how the baby boomers (my generation) "ran this place into the ground" and how we "took advantage" of better economical times"?? I'm having a hard time understanding that statement.


Not really gonna feed into this..Its like people tellin you if you have to ask the price of something,then you probably cant afford it..Lets not let this get locked because people cant handle the truth...If this stays open maybe this thread can help the OP get some leads...


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> And no facts are no facts. And you have no facts and no idea what you are talking about, son. Don't think anyone is looking for "sympathy" either, I believe the OP is venting and looking for support and advice. You give neither, you only blame an entire generation.
> Fishintechnician, I wish you and your family the best of luck and hope this "new position" opportunity works out. Like I indicated earlier, until then, there is nothing in the circumstances of termination that you have mentioned that will prohibit you from collecting unemployment. Others have mentioned "termination for cause" but that is a very vague statement with little ground. Short of an act of blatant insubordination, true 'cause" has to be well documented and previously addressed to be considered a valid denial by the BWC.
> Everyone needs to stay on this mans subject and back off the union non-union crap, employer/boss hating crap, and now entire generations suck crap.


Actually I told I was sorry he got shafted...Maybe you missed that part..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on Iraqvet ,you're the one that opened mouth and inserted foot.What did you expect would happen when you make a comment that insults and blames multitudes. Come on cool it and get back on track.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Come on Iraqvet ,you're the one that opened mouth and inserted foot.What did you expect would happen when you make a comment that insults and blames multitudes. Come on cool it and get back on track.


Didnt want to say this on there...But if you look at the age range of ther current government,and big comapny execs,you will see they fall into the baby boomer age range..I am 26..My age hasnt had a chance to make the horrible decisions these fat cats have made to help bring this country down...Look at how good the 80's and 90's were..My generation is filled with high living costs and low pay ranges..Its not my generations fault,but we tak alot of blame for it..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Iraqvet,you've said your peace.Now drop it,,,seriously.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Iraqvet,you've said your peace.Now drop it,,,seriously.


You could have said that instead of trying to make a point..As me and many others see it, my foot is nowhere near my mouth...If you want it dropped,then that should include you and everyone else...No need to make a red star part of the logo..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Best of luck Fishin, hopefully you can line something up. I know that you are worried that you are not going to make the same salary, but maybe you could find something that will at least support your family. Then maybe you could keep searching for a job that better suits your needs.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fishin, I wish you the best in finding a new job! 

I am concerned we are heading for another deeper recession. Inflation is beginning to raise it's ugly head and oil prices are beginning to shoot through the roof with the instability in the Middle East. Also, we have not re-tested the lows in the market after the great drop and this is has been the case after every recession except the last one. "Hang on everyone" it could get real rocky in the coming months!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> Well I don't even know where to start.
> 
> So I was busydoing my stuff when my supervisor asked if I had a minuteto talk. So we go in his office and the payroll guy is in there. They gave me the termination letter and told me to pack my things and get out.


Man I am sorry to hear that. You are not alone. Keep your head up.
It is a tough world out there when you're not a member of an association/union.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> Man I am sorry to hear that. You are not alone. Keep your head up.
> It is a tough world out there when you're not a member of an association/union.


jig I wanted to talk to you. I have been playing around with the idea of being a inland guide and figured what better time to try than now, I figured that you would be good person to talk to. Just don't know where to begin with this. If you would like feel free to pm me, I would at least appreciate the info.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fishintechnician.....sorry this has happen, I wish I could help in some way....but I have found in my past.... when things like this happens there is something better down the road....I pray that will happen for you.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> You could have said that instead of trying to make a point..As me and many others see it, my foot is nowhere near my mouth...If you want it dropped,then that should include you and everyone else...No need to make a red star part of the logo..


"As me and many others see it" ???
"red star" 
Wow somebody likes to fan the flames here. Where are the many you speak of?

I subscribe to a thing I call the Three Second Rule: if one waits three seconds before speaking (in this case typing) one would be surprised at what they do NOT say. 

Try it. It also works in job interviews.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your job. My wife's been off work since Oct 09. Everything she apply's for she get's shot down for being over qualified. SUCKS!!! She's gone back into real estate to try to keep something coming in, can't budget off of that though.

As for your 401k DON'T TOUCH THAT UNLESS IT BECOMES ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY!! Make budget cuts first, but wait to tap into that, the penalties will eat you later. Now, if you have any Roth IRA's, you can withdraw what you have contributed but not against the interest value with no penalties. Don't make a rash decision that will cause you bigger problems later.

Good luck!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> No need to come here lookin for trouble..Facts are facts..Atleast show alittle sympathy for the OP instead of just comming on a thread to make a pointless,hollow comment...


which is exactly what you did,which was gave an opinion!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Iraqvet said:


> Didnt want to say this on there...But if you look at the age range of ther current government,and big comapny execs,you will see they fall into the baby boomer age range..I am 26..


You're 26 and have THAT attitude?!?!?!?

You got a heap o' learnin' to do, boy...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Fishintech, what type of work did you do again? How far are you from the Cincinnati area?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> There will be no denial of unemployment here. About the only way unemployment can be denied is if work is available and offered and you refuse it without reasonable cause. I can think of no reason an employer would think they might benefit by misrepresenting your work performance. Maybe they think you can not collect, but they are wrong.


Hate to tell you but you're wrong on this issue. I was terminated last year in March and was denied my unemployment. I even went as far as having an in person hearing with my former employer and the unemployment bureau. They said they fired me for "poor performance" and when we went for the hearing they produced no evidence whatsoever as to their claim. I missed one day of work the whole time I was there,worked 6 and sometimes 7 days a week. I wasn't ever late or left early. I did my job as described in their handbook and had never recieved a "write up". I still lost my case and didn't get my benefits. The hearing officer even scolded my former employer for being unprofessional during the hearing because he couldn't keep his mouth shut long enough for me to provide my answers. They had no physical proof whatsoever and the state still decided I was fired for "just cause".


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Times are tough out there, and companies are struggling to survive. I, too, am one of the "baby boomers", but I'm not gonna be dragged into the discussion on that one.

Keep the faith, and get busy trying to find a way to move on. The "For Cause" is an issue, and you need to discuss that fully, and get it off your record. It will determine Unemployment Eligibility, but worse, you have to fight to remove it from being a cloud over your head as you go elsewhere. (If there's no paper trail, where you have signed off on a discipline interview, shop note, etc., you have a very good chance of removing the 'for cause' issue, as they can't make that stuff up as an excuse to down-size).

Best of luck, and hope you land employment sooner, rather than later.

Don't get discouraged in the hunt; it may take some time, but you're gonna come out ahead in the end.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One piece of advice. Go into every interview with a good attitude. Don't blame the old company, mgmt etc. I would just say I was promoted several times and unfortunately a downturn in their business conditions forced them to restructure and I was one of the unlucky ones due to my higher wages.
Smart companies do not say anything bad (or good) about ex-employees. They are too afraid to get sued. *We were only allowed to confirm time of employment and position*. At my current job, I am not allowed to give a reference to anyone that I supervised for the same reasons. If they say something good about you and you steal from the new employer or do something bad they can get sued too. If you are concerned that they are sending out back stuff about you, have a ogf friend or someone else request info from your ex-employer. If they are stupid enough to say something bad you can sue their butts. Hope this helps.
Stay positive, express how you progressed with you old company and were happy for the opportunity to grow and learn with them. If you come in with a poor attitude and blame others for your situation you going to walk out without a job. My son had an interview two weeks ago with a company and the manager offer him a position at the end of his first and only interview with a $12,000 raise from his current job.

PS. If you and your family are healthy you have a lot to be thankful for. We just had a cancer scare and hopefully the surgeon has eliminated the cancer. Won't know for 2 weeks so we praying a lot. Things will get better!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ARReflections said:


> Fishintech, what type of work did you do again? How far are you from the Cincinnati area?


I did machine maintainence and also built the machines, welding,hydraulic,pneumatic,elec, and also building maint and general construction. I'm about two hours from cinci.


I'm goign to take a week or two to try and get my head straight and then start looking and see waht I can find. I fI get the unemployment I think I ma going to go to college. That was my plan righ tout of high school, but that changed when we found out my wife was pregnant with our first daughter.......it was right ot work and that has what i have been doing since. I am trying to make the best out of this and I ma not going to let it get me down. As I said before the good lord has a plan and I am sure it is for the better. Again thank all of you for the advice on here and also pm's. I've never meet any of you and it is like we are all old friends


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> There will be no denial of unemployment here. About the only way unemployment can be denied is if work is available and offered and you refuse it without reasonable cause. I can think of no reason an employer would think they might benefit by misrepresenting your work performance. Maybe they think you can not collect, but they are wrong.


There are more reasons than that for denial. It is not always as easy to get benefits as some people think.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm also sorry to learn of your bad news. Take a couple days to "grieve" and then make finding a new job your temporary full time job. If you think gov't work may be an option, usajobs.com is one good place to start, as mentioned earlier. Another is a similar place for Ohio gov't jobs: 

http://agency.governmentjobs.com/ohio/default.cfm

To broaden that info, you can try the base site, agency.governmentjobs.com.

You can search for specific things, browse listings, upload a résumé, and arrange to be notified of any openings. If you apply for a gov't job, make sure your application and résumé are specific to that position, noting one by one how you meet or exceed the requirements and qualifications. 

Pursue the unemployment thing, and maybe even work with one of the employment counselors. Don't touch the 401(k) unless you genuinely need to.

My wife and I both lost our jobs at the same time and from the same place 10 months ago, so I understand your trouble. Within a month, she went back into banking (what she had done before taking the position she lost) and is doing very well (just offered a promotion). I fell back on my college degree and used it to prepare myself for a different career that would use my education but is pretty hard to get into right now (sanitarian with a local health department). Came really close twice, but budgeting stuff cut the process short before either department could finalize their decision. Now, my brother and I are preparing ourselves to open our own business, something we've kinda talked/joked about for years but didn't really seriously consider until now. Just got the banker's commitment on financing, and we hope to start within a month or two. In the meantime, I'm working on our legal and office stuff and being Mr. Mom and getting in some quality time with our nine-year-old daughter.

All that to say this. It stinks, but you gotta move on. Get to work searching, talking with people, preparing yourself for whatever, praying if you're so inclined (we've done lots of that), and don't limit yourself--be flexible. You don't know what may come up tomorrow or next week or next month, so be prepared to make a decision or make a new plan. There will be good days ahead for you, even if you have to decide yourself to make them good.

And, don't forget to take a day now and then to go fishing. Amazing therapy.


andesangler


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I, like many others, have "lost" jobs that we thought were forever. It is Ok to be angry, just vent on here, not to the family or to former co-workers. The hardest part is to not get angry at the world around you. Some people will misplace the anger and frustration and will piss off those around them and become isolated. That is the worst way to end up. 

When I was terminated last, it was bad attitude. I was also under doctors care for an on-the-job injury. Talk about pissed at the world. I thought who would hire someone injuried? Now I have a better job and know better people. 

Just keep the faith, and look into the other position. Don't let others bring you down. Remember to say Thank You, when you don't want to. A positive attitude will show through. (And a poor attitude will ruin friendships).


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

at-will employment sucks....they should have to give cause or give notice just as you would if you leave them


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

That sucks man, sorry to hear about the job. Just remember, looking for a job, is a full time job. Try to put in a good 6-8 hours a day on the job hunt. Check out your local library sometimes they have little workshops on making a good resume. Sometimes its not always whats on the resume but how it is presented. Good luck with the job search!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Having drawn unemployment many times ,I file the day I get lay ed off or fired,the longest I have ever waited to get a check was about 12 weeks including the waiting week,it makes for a big payday hard not to blow it


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I was fired from a job I had for 7 years. Things where going well until they brought in a new operations management group and fired all of us. My boss, my bosses boss, safety, quality managers me and two other production managers. I was out of work for 4 mo and things where tight. I got unemployment which helped but I had to get a job or things where going to get unbearable. I didnt have any luck for the first two months then when things started to go they went crazy. I had interviews everyday for 2 weeks. I actually had two to three interviews some days. I worked with 5 headhunters in Cleveland and I was online everyday looking at jobs.com, careerbuilder.com, monster.com, cleveland.com(plaindealer), americanmanufacturingjobs.com, news_herald.com (careerbuilders was the most successful for me) and I sent resumes to anyone that was hiring. It worked. I interviewed with companies for jobs I had no experience and was offered a couple. I accepted a position that was close to what I was making with my last company and I am still looking for that job that will get me back to or better than where I was. Keep the faith, everything happens for a reason and I know there is a plan for me that will make my family life better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

fishin, hope all works out for you. companies are so darned greedy anymore. word of warning, even though we are unionized, we continue to see people terminated. the company fights every unemployment claim too. cites termination due to laziness....grrrrr.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> There will be no denial of unemployment here. About the only way unemployment can be denied is if work is available and offered and you refuse it without reasonable cause. I can think of no reason an employer would think they might benefit by misrepresenting your work performance. Maybe they think you can not collect, but they are wrong.



papaw, we have a bunch who have been denied due to our company contesting all claims. some of these guys have gone through more than one appeal and 6 months later still have not received a check. not much our union can do, either.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> You're 26 and have THAT attitude?!?!?!?
> 
> You got a heap o' learning' to do, boy...


Couldn't have said it better myself. 26 years old, and has all the answers. 
I can only hope he grows up and listens more than he speaks. I bet (hope) his superiors in the Armed forces didn't listen or ask him for his ideas, if that was his attitute.

Stop talking, listen to wiser people and do something to help your fellow man. You'll go a lot further in life doing that than you will using your idea of blaming the "baby boomer's" for all the world problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

truth, dale. could it be possible that some or many of these problems have been passed on to the baby boomers by the previous generation? problems like greed, pollution, indifference and so on. vet, if you see us as the problem, what do you plan to do to make things better? what are you involved in? most of us have lost jobs, have been down on our luck, and that is a fact of life. what makes one stronger is to pull yourself back up and not waste time blaming someone else. no one ever said life is fair.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I haven't read through this entire thread but I just wanted to advertise that we have two openings at work right now.

1) Shop floor supervisor. Must have experience in programming and maintaining Motoman robots. You will be responsible to meet or exceed goals in safety, quality and production. We are a metal stamping/welding plant in NW Akron,

2) Die setter operator. Must have experience setting dies to make metal stampings in presses ranging from 60 to 800 tons. 

For more details PM me.

Bob


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

DaleM said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. 26 years old, and has all the answers.
> I can only hope he grows up and listens more than he speaks. I bet (hope) his superiors in the Armed forces didn't listen or ask him for his ideas, if that was his attitute.
> 
> Stop talking, listen to wiser people and do something to help your fellow man. You'll go a lot further in life doing that than you will using your idea of blaming the "baby boomer's" for all the world problems.


I actually do a fair but of listening..And when I said that,I did not specifically call out your,or anyone else on here...It is mainly aimed at the government and corporate America..I feel those are the two biggest factions who destroyed the economy..It just happens that the majority of them came from a certain era..I could post all kinds of links to show many people think the same as me..The statistics are out there...If we have to conversate about this,I dont want to get in trouble just because...But I am not gonna let people bash me just because they may be a baby boomer and a mod..It's already happend and thats quite one sided..My opinions are mine..Some people can deal with lies better then they can the truth...And I am not sure how the Air Force was ran back in the day,but the rank in the Army makes you a superior,not that soldiers age..Not trying to disrespect you Dale..But fair is fair..But if this convo has to take place,I should atleast be able to respond and not get infractions...If maturity is what everyone is preaching,lets put it onto practice..


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ive always found it funny when someone blames an entire group of people, whether it be religions, races or whatever for their own misfortunes. the decisions we make, the attitudes we have and the way we conduct ourselves dictate the paths our lives travel. 

it sort of reminds me of when a person tries to blame the president on his or her personal problems. whether it was bush or obama or clinton, their is plenty of room in society to improve yourself and if you dont, you have no one to blame but yourself. if something isnt working out for you or something doesnt work out for you, look at yourself in the mirror before you start pointing the finger at large groups of people or someone who doesnt even know you exist. sounds harsh but its life everyone can make an excuse. i have no excuses for my mistakes other then i made them.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Ya know lordofthepunks, I've read many of your posts and I have to admit that I have not been to crazy about your opionions(spel), but after your last post I have a totally new opinion of you, I think your alright. As a veteran i think Iraqvet has a long road to travel on his learning curve and I wish nothing but the best for him. By the way, I'm 67 and a veteran and like a lot of other vets have seen and done things that no one should see or do.
Fishingtech, hang in there, there are no guarentees but I think you will come out alright on this deal. I'm pulling for you and will say a small prayer for you and your family.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i know i rub alot of you the wrong way, its not intentional but the internet has a way of taking away my personality. i get along with everyone i meet.

i appreciate your statement hatchetman, i have alot of respect for veterans, alot of my family are veterans and i appreciate your service.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's a story to discuss...Is this how we were raised or a sign of the times? This is a true story!

A man just turned 70, he has 6 boys and a girl in the middle. The first 2 boys were born as the family was just starting out. Times were tough, the father bounced from job to job as jobs shifted, he was a hard worker and a tough man, his previous bosses helped him find odd jobs to keep the family "above water". Finally after 6 years things were stable. The family grew by 3 more....things were tight but work was steady, the older boys helped out on the farm. After 6 more years 2 more boys were added, the father was established in the Union and it was strong and booming, the family was not struggling any longer the middle children had a full education and went to college, while the older boys worked the farm. The younger children benefitted from security and were given things the family could now afford. 

Fast forward to the present...the father is now long retired...the older boys still work hard on the family farm and odd jobs from skills they had to acquire, welding, plumbing, etc. They have a Very good life. The middle children have degrees and even though they have been layed off, they have found better jobs with their degrees and have less physical jobs that allow them a good life. The youngest 2 boys, got girls pregnant, who they later married, flunked out of college, had drinking issues, Have been in and out of the fathers house and borrow money, live on Welfare and all the other subsidies...!

I see this alot....what has happened? Same loving family, different generations, different outcomes!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

rapman said:


> papaw, we have a bunch who have been denied due to our company contesting all claims. some of these guys have gone through more than one appeal and 6 months later still have not received a check. not much our union can do, either.


You are the second or third guy that has indicated issues like this since I first posted my opinion. It is a sad statement of today, especially in today's economy, that there would be these types of problems with anyone collecting unemployment benefits. I am an employer and you would have to piss me off pretty freakin bad before I would ever contest benefits. I only ever have once and it was because a guy wanted to take some "relax" time off when we were loaded with work and then filed for unemployment. We contested because we needed him at work and he refused. The caseworker told us then that refusal of work was the only cause that they would consider for denial. Very sorry to hear that so many are having issues for what seems to be selfish reasons by employers. Yes, when laid off employees file it does raise our premiums, but we know that before we hire them, that is part of having employees, no surprise there. Contesting an ex-employee's bennies just to spare yourself a premium raise is chicken$hit IMO.
Best of luck to all of you that are out of work.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Fishintechnician, please keep your head held high and don't lose faith in yourself. If you're feeling down just look around you at your family and be happy that you all are there together. If you're feeling a little blue go out and set the hook on some monster fish,it's really beneficial to clearing ones mind. Never give up the thought that something better will come out of your current situation.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

rapman said:


> truth, dale. could it be possible that some or many of these problems have been passed on to the baby boomers by the previous generation? problems like greed, pollution, indifference and so on. vet, if you see us as the problem, what do you plan to do to make things better? what are you involved in? most of us have lost jobs, have been down on our luck, and that is a fact of life. what makes one stronger is to pull yourself back up and not waste time blaming someone else. no one ever said life is fair.


It's all passed on, Generations grow, become more efficient. When I.V grows up and gets older, his generation will become the evil one. Life's Cycle...

FishTech...You may need to take a job you don't want, I did..Just keep looking.. This is just a bump in life, everything has a way of working out. Best Wishes


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well it has been a week without a job, still all kind of sureal. I have gotten in touch with a lawyer and they told me that it is almost impossible in ohio to get a wrongful termination suite, but after telling him my story he informed me that if they try and deny my unemployment to get in contact with him and it will be an uphill battle for them. He said I have a very good chance of getting it. I am still waiting on my personal file though.


that being said I have really enjoyed spending the extra time with my daughters, I have been looking for jobs, admittedly not as hard as I could. I found an industrial maintaince program that I am trying to get more info on so that I can get enrolled in it. I feel like this may be my only chance to get that little peice of paper that seems to mean so much. I should get my last paycheck today and then we will be going off of savings until the unemployment kicks in. I am going to use this opportunity to better my self not sulk and feel bad for myself...........and also catch some biguns. Again thanks for all the thoughts and prayers, it is really humbling that people I don't even know or have never meet are thinking of me and my family and giving us well wishes. Thank you all


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

When I was laid off for the first and only time ever, it felt surreal the whole time! I tried to keep myself busy by playing Mr. Mom since the kids were out of school for the summer. I took them to the zoo since we already had a season pass. Also took them to the Stark County Fair since we could get in free if we got there before noon. While there, I briefly considered a temporary job as a carny! You really expand your options when unemployed and your wife is working either! I also had time to clean out the basement and the garage. They both need cleaned again 2.5 years later! Don't spend too much time surfing for a job. You can only check so many websites so many times a week! You'll just start freaking out if you keep going back to the same ones over and over. Make a file of jobs you have applied for and keep following up on them as much as possible. Learn as much about the company you are interviewing with as possible before the interview. Knowing what the company is about can really help you when answering interview questions.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

fishintech - keep looking and don't give up. I work for a large CPA firm and I've seen an upswing in hiring lately (believe it or not) across the board. Unemployment will likely remain high, but opportunities are beginning to increase from what I see.

To those that believe it's been all roses for the boomers: I'm a generation X guy myself being 32, but I have a lot of friends from 45-75 years old. I've spent a lot of time with boomers from all walks of life. Trust me, they've lived through tougher times than this recession. For example, guys like myself have a hard time understanding what life would be like with the interest rates/tax rates experienced in the 70s. Many fellow young guns like me wouldn't know how to make it work during Carter days with a max tax rate of 70% and paying 18% on a home loan with 30% down. Want a car? Be ready to pay 22-30% interest!!! 

Every generation goes through good and bad times. I hate to say it, but the worst of times aren't here yet for Generation X and Generation Y. Unfortunately, IMO most of my peers aren't equiped to handle it either. God help us when something more than a recession smacks this country in the mouth again.....I hope *we* are up for the challenge. You can't point fingers at a generation for the greedy actions of few. Never paint with such a wide brush...it isn't that simple.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

It's hard times for all of us unemployed, I was let go for down sizing around Thanks Giving 2009 and still looking for work since then. Thank for the unemployment Comp. it's helps a lot along my wife work. I am taking the role of Mr. Mom as I took my 2 kids out of daycare and started saving around $1,800 amonth for. The first week is the hardest to get by. keep your head up and do all your best and enjoy what ever life brings at you. 
Hate to mention this but unemployment will stll be up for many years to come. I read somewhere that the economy needs to add every month at least 200,000 jobs a month for straight 3 years to get the pre 2008 unmployment levels. is it possible, I think NOT and good luck to all of us.
Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## bcarmean (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your Job loss.. I am a Manager for Home Depot and I can tell you that all Home Depot's are currently hiring for the spring season. The pay wont be great but it's a job, and a good one at that.. If your near Cincy feel free to message me for contact info I will try to help anyone I can.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Bummer news; I'm in the same spot and I got the news last August. We built a bridge by making cash using our talents.

I taught guitar lessons , made some homemade spinner rigs to sell also sold a bunch of crap that I really didn't need anyway. We helped split and deliver some fire wood, even did some handyman work for friends and neighbors. The kid put down mulch shoveled drives and the wife did tutoring.


You know what else helped us? We started volenteering at the food bank and feeding the homeless. Life is all about prespective............

We are not out of the "financial woods" yet but I can tell ya this life event has made our family much much stronger. We are a team, we talk ,we work toghther. 

Sunny skies will come again, hard work and trust in your family will untimately win the day.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

10fish said:


> You know what else helped us? We started volenteering at the food bank and feeding the homeless. Life is all about prespective............
> 
> We are not out of the "financial woods" yet but I can tell ya this life event has made our family much much stronger. We are a team, we talk ,we work toghther.


Good for you guys. Having been laid off a couple times before, I feel there are two ways to look at it. You can see it as a devastating event that shuts you down, or as an opportunity to reinvent yourself and find what you are made of.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your job... even if I am a few months late in saying. Were you more of a mechanical engineering tech or more towards electronics? If electronics, shoot me a pm and I'll tell you where to apply for something in that area... I'll explain when you pm.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Boy the "baby boomers" and business owners are really taking a beating on here!! I'm both....a baby boomer and a business owner(landscaping/hardscaping), when things started to get slow for my company back in late 2007 and business almost came to a complete halt(crews went from working 60+hrs to 30hr weeks) I reluctantly laid off 8 people, when they came to me telling me that they couldn't get by on unemployment and were falling behind on car payments, utilities ect. I sold off skid steers, dump trucks and whatever else I needed, to make sure my people would/could get by till things improved.Things are finally back to normal, all my employees are back and working, except for one guy who found work out of state. I could of simply sat back and rode things out, but the way I saw it my employees gave me all they had when it came time to work and made my company what it was./is.....the least I could do was have their backs when they needed me. So enough with the frigin boomer bashing, I truely wish the OP good luck in getting through the hard times that he's facing and my last statement is not meant for him since I don't even know the man.........but I've been in business for almost 30yrs......have fired my share of workers.......and I seriously doubt that most of them felt that they were justly fired, that's just simple human nature.


----------

